# Familiarity Breeds Contempt



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I learned this saying in the Marine Corps many years ago. It meant that NCOs and officers should not become too close with the lower ranks as them knowing you too well they would see your flaws. I think it applies to marriage too.

There's intimacy and then there's just things no one needs to see. You might think if they love you they'll overlook these things, but when things are already not so good, they won;t help.

I'm not suggesting you become some kind of metrosexual sissy boy, but stinking up the bathroom and not lighting a match will not help your sex life. Lying around all day in your underwear looking like a lazy pig and scratching your balls will not improve your sex life. Picking your nose in front of your spouse will not improve your sex life. Farting in bed will not improve your sex life.

What are some others?


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

If your married to someone, say for 5+ yrs and you have not seen at least one of those things that would be a little weird. 

Your right none of it is a turn on, don't do those things if your hoping to get laid in the next 12 hours 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

From a male perspective. Unless it is in response to the death of loved one; I would say crying.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

jfv said:


> From a male perspective. Unless it is in response to the death of loved one; I would say crying.


I would very much disagree with that. I definitely buy into the school of thought that boys have trouble expressing emotion because they're conditioned not to. I have to deal with teenage boys in residential facilities and therapy who have fought their way through life, gone through the court system, been expelled, etc., and who finally just break down in tears in private. I don't want any of my kids, boy or girl, to be a wimp, but it's healthy to teach your children that tears aren't shameful. It just depends on how you handle it and in what situation.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

heartsdelight said:


> I would very much disagree with that. I definitely buy into the school of thought that boys have trouble expressing emotion because they're conditioned not to. I have to deal with teenage boys in residential facilities and therapy who have fought their way through life, gone through the court system, been expelled, etc., and who finally just break down in tears in private. I don't want any of my kids, boy or girl, to be a wimp, but it's healthy to teach your children that tears aren't shameful. It just depends on how you handle it and in what situation.


I agree with your post but I wasn't talking about children. I am giving this advice to men who might be in marriages with women who find their tears unattractive in any other context than a death or illness. I don't think its right but it is a reality for alot of relationships. I think men should at least be aware of such things.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't like men who cry easily. I can appreciate a man who cries honestly, though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Farting in bed definitely kills it and then I'm back on the headmaster's block for execution for "RIDICOLOUS PERFORMANCE IN BED"

Meh... whatever
*PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPHHHHH*
Silent but deadly I know


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

One of the essential ingredients for a continuously healthy and fulfilling sex life is to be “ready to go” at all times wrt personal cleanliness.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

you can't take farting in bed away from me dammit. i'll do away with the other things, but that's sacred.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Matt1720 said:


> you can't take farting in bed away from me dammit. i'll do away with the other things, but that's sacred.


If you’re prepared to sacrifice sex for farting then it’s obvious where your priorities lay. Though why on earth you think another should have to smell your shet let alone your wife is way beyond me.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Going to the toilet. I will never go the toilet in front of hubby nor have any desire to see him go to the toilet.
There has a trend with newer fancier homes to have ensuites that are open to the main bedroom. I have no idea what the designers are thinking, bathrooms should always have doors on them, preferably with locks on them!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Might move to Japan, their toilets flush ur ass for u


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> I don't like men who cry easily. I can appreciate a man who cries honestly, though.


Well put. This is what i meant.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Drover said:


> I learned this saying in the Marine Corps many years ago. It meant that NCOs and officers should not become too close with the lower ranks as them knowing you too well they would see your flaws.


I agree witht the rest of your post, but I am not sure that you should take marriage advice from the Marine Corp!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

johnnycomelately said:


> I agree witht the rest of your post, but I am not sure that you should take marriage advice from the Marine Corp!


True! Nothing, but nothing on the planet is similar to marriage or can prepare a man for it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Stop nagging the woman.
Be a real man and take control of the situation.
Stop being unsure and indecisive.
Always keep your fingernails trimmed & clean.
Learn how to kiss.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You know that nasty, sour, rotten taste in your mouth after you've spent several hours tying one on and then slept most, but not all, of it off? Yeah, your woman can smell that. In fact, chances are pretty good that when you're hung over, your _entire body _smells like the inside of your mouth tastes. 

It's not hot. It's not sexy. And it sure as hell doesn't make me want to "take care of" your raging hungover-morning wood. So stop poking me in the back/hip/thigh with that and go take a shower and brush your teeth. Twice.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> I agree witht the rest of your post, but I am not sure that you should take marriage advice from the Marine Corp!


Always Faithful


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

KathyBatesel said:


> I don't like men who cry easily. I can appreciate a man who cries honestly, though.


 I would say my husband is like this.. the only times I have seen tears is when his father died (sorrow), glassy eyes over a friends death waiting in the funeral line to greet his wife...

....And those special moments....between the 2 of us... the type we'll remember & look back on when we're old..... expressing his







, being utterly vulnerable to that...and a tear shows up....a thankfulness & gratitude of our life together.... what we have... damn, I would NEVER want to take that away ! 

But a man showing tears out of FEAR...this is different....we look to our husbands as our Protector, taking control standing tall & strong.....we admire this in men....Braving the torrential downpours of life....for us, for family.... we look to them for guidance many times...... 

I know I am more emotional than him... and I need him to calm me sometimes. It just works very good this way.


----------

